# My sweethearts



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

Love these two!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Awwww. Beautiful goaties!


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

New-goat-mom said:


> Awwww. Beautiful goaties!


Thank you!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are gorgeous


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> They are gorgeous


Awww thank you so much!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Nice.


Thank you


----------



## ibexgoat (Jun 23, 2017)

Great looking goats.


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

ibexgoat said:


> Great looking goats.


Thank you!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Mary1982 said:


> Love these two!


What are their names?


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

Karen said:


> What are their names?





Karen said:


> What are their names?


I'm not so in love with their names Bonnie and Clyde but they're two, so I didn't want to change them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can change their names. You'd be surprised how fast they learn new names.


----------



## Mary1982 (Oct 10, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> You can change their names. You'd be surprised how fast they learn new names.


We've been calling the girl Bunny lol. I posted a new pic in other thread and talked to the vet. He kind of blew me off and pretty much said I can waste my money for an unnecessary house call if I want to.


----------

